# The Warsmith Games



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Warsmith Games. Wanting to spice up the 40k section a bit I decided to put in a new game. Your objective is to weather a siege until you are eliminated or you are the last one standing. Due to complaints being to hard, every three turns (if you survive) you will be granted reinforcements. Those that win will be rewarded with a good amount of rep and be put in the Warsmith Hall of Fame with the name of the Great Perturabo. Remember you must survive three waves before recieving _any_ reinforcements. Until then, any men lost are lost. Throughout the waves you will be rewarded with killstreaks of your chosing _Read UPDATES for more info._

First, select a your force worth 200pts. If you elect a Troop choice you will be rewarded with a +50 pts cap. Monstrous Creatures, independent characters, and vehicals are not allowed. Be careful, you have to worry about long ranged weapons along with close combat. Some waves will have an enemy with all ranged combat or all close combat or... maybe both. YOU JUST DON'T KNOW!!!:ireful2: One thing to consider is that you will actually have a bunker for your men to defend. So you will benefit from a 3+ cover save and first strike in close combat. You are also fearless due to the fact you so eagerly want to please ckcrawford.:king:

Second, PM me telling me what exactly you have in your 200 pt army (250pt if troop choice). 

*How the game works*: You are required to defend your bunker for as many waves until one of you is left standing. In those waves their will be different enemies approaching the bunker to make sushi out of your guys, shooting the living shit out of it, or both. The wave ends when either the attackers or defenders are whipped out. Do not worry to much about how upgraded the waves will be. They will have minimum upgrades in one form or another. The cost of the wave will vary from anywhere from 250pts-500pts.

Beware of ranged weapons: Any ranged weapons that are strength 8 or above will be rolled to see if they are strong enough to pierce the bunker. I will keep track of it when I roll to hit. If I roll a 6, the attackers have had a lucky shot and have pierced your bunker. Any wounds caused by these shots do not benefit from cover save. Should I roll two 6's in one round of shooting with a strength 8 or above weapon, the bunker loses its value by -1 regarding cover saves.

*When*: This game starts next Wednesday, the 21st.

May the Chaos Gods be with you.


*UPDATES: *

Combi Weapons: You will be allowed to "reload" every wave. That means you may shoot the special weapon once every wave.

Perturabo's Mercy: Perturabo says you guys can get full reinforcements every three waves now.

Blast Weapons: Blast and flame weapons do not roll to hit. Small blast template causes D-6 Casualties. Large Blast templates times 2 D-6. Flame Templates cause 4 D-3. Spice things up a little.

Note though their are three different phases in the game. A round/turn which consists of both sides doing shooting and/or close combat. Waves consist of rounds/turns which will be determinned by how long each player goes at it. And then you have sets. 3 waves = 1 set.


*Killstreaks*

First wave of any _game _will never be allowed for calling out a killstreak. And because of killstreaks there will not longer be 9 waves, but the game will end until one player survives.

Killstreak points are basically points rewarded for distress calls. Every round/turn of every wave you get a point if you kill something(cause a wound). You can collect them as you go through the waves. If you wish to buy a killstreak you must do it at the end of the wave. I will let you know when killstreak calls are over. You may elect to do it on a specific turn of that wave. If you do not, I will automatically assume you want the killstreak at the beginning of the wave. IF somehow the killstreak is not used, you may pass it over to the next wave. 

You may plan out a killstreak without having the points, however, you must be specific and you must submit me a pm on exactly on what turn you want them to come.(THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT) These must be submitted after I have been done with the results of EVERYBODY. And I will let you know when I have put everyones results. Any pms after or before will be ignored. So wait till the wave is over. If for some reason... you plan a killstreak and you finish the wave before the killstreak comes... the killstreak turns against you!!! If you are caught in close combat while the killstreak comes... the killstreak attacks both of you!!! If you don't have the points when it comes in... it attacks you for a wave demanding blood. You don't lose your points however.

The length of the Killstreak will vary. Some will shoot their weapons and leave the battle field, and some will stay for a wave. 

Though the attackers will have to worry about these, their objective is still YOU. Which means if they plan to assault, they will assault you, and not the killstreak. If they are only planning to shoot then they will take turns starting with the killstreak.

You may fire at the attackers while they are locked in close combat with you killstreak. They will get a 4+ cover save though. 

Note, your killstreak will be controlled by me. Dont worry... I'll take good care of it.

7 pts- Replenish- 2D-3 casualties are reinforced. Up to- full strength. 

10 pts- Fire Support. Length: one wave A team of Long Fangs comes to support your left flank. Weapons are chosen at random. 

16 pts- Motor support. Length: on turn D6 small blast templates.

20 pts- Death From Above. Length: one wave Storm Raven Gunship.

26 pts- SEND THE CALVARY! Length: one wave 3 landspeeders w/heavy bolters and assault cannons.

30 pts- Surprise in a box. Length: one set Land Raider Redeemer from your position with 5 terminators with thunder hammers and shields.

36 pts- LOOK AT MY POSSIE! Length: one set 30 Termagaunts come out from your edge of the table.

46 pts- POWERS OF CHAOS CONSUME US! Length: one set 10 Bloodletters come from under your attackers feet. They are locked in close combat.

60 pts- BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!Length: one set A Blood Thirster comes out of the ground from where your attackers are, and they become locked in close combat. 

66 pts- Orbital Bombardment Length: one set. Every unit on the field takes 2 D-6 strength-10, AP-2 hits. Until one side is whipped out.



*Bunker Support*

Instead of a killstreak, you may upgrade your bunker into a fortress. All these are upgrades work permanently (unless destroyed or reduced). These upgrades do not benefit from reinforcements with the coming of a new set.

5 pts- +1 cover save (up to +3). Length-game or until it is reduced again.

7 pts- Support Tower. Receive support from an Iron Warrior with a Lascannon. Acts as a non-moving vehichal with armor value of 12. Once penetrated it is destroyed. 

20 pts- Iron Warrior Support. 5 CSM unit with a random special weapon. Determined by a roll. Casualties come from this unit first before any other units, including killstreaks.


*Participants:*

MidnightSun
Grokfog
Minizke1
TRU3 CHAOS
jondoe297
Samules
Some Call Me... TIM
crabpuff
lokis222
Lord Azune
The Meddler
spanner94ezekiel
High_Seraph
SGMAlice
Silens
Karnax


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Who's got two big thumbs and has a 2+ cover save? THIS GUY!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Who's got two big thumbs and has a 2+ cover save? THIS GUY!


Hush up. Don't give anyone else ideas. Just an *update*. Combi weapons can be used once per wave. This is kind of a hoard mode game for all of you that played Gears of War Hoard Mode. 

I'm looking for any advice for the next game. We will look at the scenarios and I will put a poll to see which of you guys would like. 

I was thinking that maybe I would have a vs scenario. Half the participants would be attackers and the other half would be defenders. Not sure if I want to do that randomly. The attackers would have significantly more points of course, but I think each round would have to replenish both players strength. 

Another idea, we could have a game where everyone as an attacker. It would play out as golf. The attackers would have 9 waves again. But they would replenish their strength every wave. It works like golf in the way that I will decide the winner with how many turns it takes for each player to kill everything in the bunker. Every turn will act as a point against you.

Anyhow, more ideas are appreciated.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

1 squad, non re-enforceable, against 9 waves?
No entry will survive past the third wave except maybe TEQ but even they will fall before wave 5 or maybe 6 if they are lucky. It will just be a TDA-fest.

Expanding on your Vs idea:

One member per FoC slot - 5vs5 - maybe two entries for Troops choice so a 6Vs6 or even fill the entire FoC for a bigger battle.
First come first served, random side selection - Good Vs Evil.
If all entrants agree that they will accept where they are put then it will be easier. Give each entrant a slot to fill with a set amount of points and make it a pitched battle.

I apologise if that wall of text is not clear, i am using my phone to post this and it hates large blocks of text. If you wish to discuss the idea PM me, saves cluttering the thread  

SGMAlice


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not stated what's in the waves; a unit of 8 or so Sternguard with their upgrades (combi-weapons on most guys or some heavy weapons) could take on a wave of thirty Grots and probably take very few, if any casualties.

Midnight


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> 1 squad, non re-enforceable, against 9 waves?
> No entry will survive past the third wave except maybe TEQ but even they will fall before wave 5 or maybe 6 if they are lucky. It will just be a TDA-fest.
> 
> Expanding on your Vs idea:
> ...


Bigger battle may be a problem. But that is an interesting notion. But I feel like it would take a while. 

I wouldn't be too worried about the nine waves. You are in a 3+ bunker anyhow. Its been a while since I've done a campaign, but isn't the point system like 3/1 in a attack vs defender scenario?

Anyhow, in terms of end results I figure everyone will get some amount of rep. The winner however... I will personally photoshop their profile pic so they carry a crown and hammer (a replica of Perturabo's obviously). So for those that win, they can send me whatever pic they want me to photo shop. Its cheesy, but that sounds kinda cool.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

3+ bunker looks a LOT less shiny after 3 waves of equal or greater stregnth let alone 9. Without some casualties being replaced at least every 3 waves no one will survive, 3+ cover or no. I tried this with 200 pts vs six 60 point waves without cover and they suffered severe casualties. I'll enter anyway but be warned this could go badly.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

.....hmmmm..... hmmmm...... 


*Update:* The Mighty Perturabo thinks you are all unworthy to go 9 rounds without whining. I could do it with my eyes closed. Hmmm...... Very well. Every three turns, survivors will be granted reinforcements. I hope I'm not wrong. I would really hate to make everyone a cool profile pic like I'm some kind of portrait artist.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Just hold a single Elimination turnoment to clean up survivors. :biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Samules said:


> Just hold a single Elimination turnoment to clean up survivors. :biggrin:


Should there be multiple winners I think thats what I will do. I'm only going to photoshop one of you bastards. But all sinners will go to the hall of fame.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Would the reinforcements basically make the squad as good as new?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Karnax said:


> Would the reinforcements basically make the squad as good as new?


Yes... unless you get whipped out.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

PM sent! I would've picked Chaos marines to be fluffy but I don't have the codex

Also, will vehicles be appearing in the attacking waves? I won't change my entry either way, I was just wondering.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Meddler said:


> PM sent! I would've picked Chaos marines to be fluffy but I don't have the codex
> 
> Also, will vehicles be appearing in the attacking waves? I won't change my entry either way, I was just wondering.


Yes sir they will. Pretty much anything including monstrous creatures


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm a wraithlord would screw me over but I think I can handle most other stuff...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Turns out one of the waves is a Deathstrike Missile Launcher sat 960" away. It has a Vortex Missile.

Midnight


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Let the games begin!!! I will be rolling after work, so the results may not be posted till tomorrow. 

FIRST WAVE: You look down from your bunker and see 10 Space Marine Devastaters. W/ 4 lascannons shooting out from 24 inches. ARE YOU READY?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm gonna get spanked, lol.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Well.... All I can say is: Fight for the Imperium, Maggots! OPEN FIRE!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Let's try Damocles again...


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

This is very similar to a game scenario I made, except mine has a campaign structure and some minor roleplay elements (persistent upgrades, XP gain, etc)


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

ckcrawford, I'm assuming you will use hellfire rounds with my guys, since my other options either aren't in range or are no different to a normal bolter shot:headbutt:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

PM sent. Entry is uncommon but effective enough i should think.

SGMAlice


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Samules said:


> Let's try Damocles again...


Smells like Tau filth


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Hell yes, eat two networked markerlights and a dozen pulse rifles. If you get too close eat EMP and Photon grenades.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Haven't been able to do anything today. And I also just added a few to the roster. 

I was thinken.... if the game goes too hard it would be cool if I add a possibility for KILLSTREAKS. For those of you who have played modern warfare. I'll see how I could put them in. Essentially adding a squad to help you for a wave.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Should be appropriate for the army. Dibs on Basilisk Brigade Support.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

i don't even have the range to shoot those guys....?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I was thinken.... if the game goes too hard it would be cool if I add a possibility for KILLSTREAKS. For those of you who have played modern warfare. I'll see how I could put them in. Essentially adding asquad to help you for a wave.


I'll take a Bombard Battery 
Three 7" Pie Plates! Woo! 

Seriously though: yes, i would agree to that. Only question is what would this Squad be? Preset? or Chosen by the player? 

SGMAlice


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

or randomy selected would be cool, or a choice of different options.
Examples:
A Squad of something 
Orbital Bombardment/Morter strike/Missile Strike
A stat increase in atrtribute/ or Stat increase in weapon
A new weapon


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I'll take a Bombard Battery
> Three 7" Pie Plates! Woo!
> 
> Seriously though: yes, i would agree to that. Only question is what would this Squad be? Preset? or Chosen by the player?
> ...


It'd be preset. A list of options. You get points each round in a wave. Each kill streak costs so many points. (Obviously the better ones being more expensive) You can save up the points each wave as well. That sounds pretty cool. I'm thinking you should start from scratch everytime you use a killstreak though, seeing that you can get points so easily.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> i don't even have the range to shoot those guys....?


You went to a siege without ranged weaponry? :rtfm:

I'll set up the scenario so that it plays fairly with everyone else. It might hurt you a little, but you'll probably still survive first wave. You better pray I am able to get these killstreaks planned out.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

BTW can we see what other people entered?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

brainfart, i do have stuff that can hit that range... nothing further, but at least i can hit that range.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Minizke1*
-10 Scouts
-Telion
-Snipers
-Cloaks
- 2 missile launchers

*Lord Azune*
-1 platoon commander
-4 motor teams
-4 sergeants
-28 guardsmen

*crabpuff*
-30 shoota boyz
-2 big shootas
-1 rokit launcha
-1 nob w/ powerclaw
-boss pole
-eavy armour

*lokis222*
-30 shoota boyz
-3 rokit launchas
-nob w/ heavy armour, powerclaw

*The Meddler*
-6 Blood Angel Sternguard Veterans
-1 sergeant w/ lightning claw, combi-flamer
-4 w/ combi-meltas
-1 w/ combi-flamer

*Spanner94ekekiel*
-6 Space Marine Sternguard
-1 sergeant w/ lightning claw, meltabombs, combi-melta
-2 combi-melta
-3 combi-flamer

*High_Seraph*
-10 Dark Angels
-1 Sergeant w/ powerfist
-1 meltagun
-1 plasma gun

*Karnax*
-20 kabalite warriors
-2 dark lances
-1 blaster
-17 splinter rifles

*Silens*
-14 horrors of Tzeentch
-Bolt of Change

*TRU3 CHAOS*
-9 plague marines
-1 champion
-2 meltaguns
-1 combi-flamer

*SGMAlice*
-10 Death Company
-2 hand flamer
-1 infernus pistol
-1 plasma pistol
-6 boltguns

*Grokfog*
-20 kabalite warriors
-1 blaster
-1 splinter cannon
-1 dark lance
-1 Sybanite w/splinter pistol and venom blade

*MidnightSun*
-9 Plague Marine
-1 Champion
-1 meltagun
-1 flamer
-1 combi-flamer

*jondoe297*
-5 shas'ui w/ drone controllers
-1 team leader w/ fusion blaster
-4 gun drones

*Samules*
-12 fire warriors
-1 Shas'ui
-Drone controller
-2 marker drones
-photon grenades
-Emp Grenades
-Blacksun Filter
-Target Lock

*Some Call Me... TIM*
-5 Space Marine Terminators




Please pm me if you see any discrepancies. I will be putting up the Kill Streak Chart in a bit.:yahoo:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

By the way, minizke, did you know that Telion has the stealth special rule and confers that to the rest of the squad as per the USR description?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Samules said:


> By the way, minizke, did you know that Telion has the stealth special rule and confers that to the rest of the squad as per the USR description?


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be posting up the result by races. It maybe slow. 

Here are the rules for Killstreaks. I will update the rules, don't worry about the first wave. You will just accumilate points the first wave. 

Note though their are three different phases in the game. A round/turn which consists of both sides doing shooting and/or close combat. Waves consist of rounds/turns which will be determinned by how long each player goes at it. And then you have sets. 3 waves = 1 set.

*Killstreaks*

First wave of any game will never be allowed for calling out a killstreak. And because of killstreaks there will not longer be 9 waves, but the game will end until one player survives.

Killstreak points are basically points rewarded for distress calls. Every round/turn of every wave you get a point if you kill something. You can collect them as you go through the waves. If you wish to buy a killstreak you must do it at the end of the wave. I will let you know when killstreak calls are over. You may elect to do it on a specific turn of that wave. If you do not, I will automatically assume you want the killstreak at the beginning of the wave. IF somehow the killstreak is not used, you may pass it over to the next wave. 

You may plan out a killstreak without having the points, however, you must be specific and you must submit me a pm on exactly on what turn you want them to come.(THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT) These must be submitted after I have been done with the results of EVERYBODY. And I will let you know when I have put everyones results. Any pms after or before will be ignored. So wait till the wave is over. If for some reason... you plan a killstreak and you finish the wave before the killstreak comes... the killstreak turns against you!!! If you are caught in close combat while the killstreak comes... the killstreak attacks both of you!!! 

The length of the Killstreak will vary. Some will shoot their weapons and leave the battle field, and some will stay for a wave. 

Though the attackers will have to worry about these, their objective is still YOU. Which means if they plan to assault, they will assault you, and not the killstreak. If they are only planning to shoot then they will take turns starting with the killstreak.

You may fire at the attackers while they are locked in close combat with you killstreak. They will get a 4+ cover save though. 

Note, your killstreak will be controlled by me. Dont worry... I'll take good care of it.


10 pts- Repair my damn bunker! _Length: does not apply_ repairs your *damaged* bunker +1

12 pts- Fire Support. _Length: one wave_ A team of Long Fangs comes to support your left flank. Weapons are chosen at random. 

16 pts- Motor support. _Length: on turn_ D6 small blast templates.

20 pts- Death From Above. _Length: one wave_ Storm Raven Gunship.

26 pts- SEND THE CALVARY! _Length: one wave_ 3 landspeeders w/heavy bolters and assault cannons.

30 pts- Surprise in a box. _Length: one set_ Land Raider Redeemer from your position with 5 terminators with thunder hammers and shields.

36 pts- LOOK AT MY POSSIE! _Length: one set_ 30 Termagaunts come out from your edge of the table.

46 pts- POWERS OF CHAOS CONSUME US! _Length: one set_ 10 Bloodletters come from under your attackers feet. They are locked in close combat.

60 pts- BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!_Length: one set_ A Blood Thirster comes out of the ground from where your attackers are, and they become locked in close combat. 

66 pts- Orbital Bombardment _Length: one set_. Every unit on the field takes 2 D-6 strength-10, AP-2 hits. Until one side is whipped out.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Wait, if you get a point at the end of each wave and this lasts 9 waves how would you get 10 points let alone 40?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Not each wave. Each round. There are several rounds/turns in each wave.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Orks players*... here are your results. They actually did pretty good. Could have gone a lot worse considering they suck at shooting. The Marines whiffed a lot.

*crabpuff*-Gains 6 pts, -7 orks

The combat between the orks and space marines was a grueling match. Basically picking each other off until the space marines were no more. It lasted 8 turns, for which 6 were rewarded points. crabpuff takes acceptable amount of casualties of only 7 orks.


*Lokis222*-Gains 8 pts, loses 12 orks, -2 cover save

Another grueling match. With only 3 shots every round, they were still able to pull through. It lasted 12 rounds, in which 8 were rewarded points. However, they now have a -2 cover save. The spacemarines rolled double 2's twice and left it a little more than a ruin. These orks were really like snipers, lost a decent amount of casualties considering the firepower.



*Dark Eldar Players* your results are in.


*Karnax*-Gains 5 pts, loses 5 Kabalite Warriors, -1 cover save

1st round of fire, the dark eldar get spooked out and whiff horribly. The space marines return fire and whiff as well. Both sides lose one. 

2nd round 2 marines drop while no kabalite warriors fall.

3rd round the kabalite warriors whiff again! No marines fall. They return fire with the lascannon killing two kabalite warriors and reducing the bunker to ruin.

4th round both sides exchange fire both killing two

5th round Kabalite warriors finally learn to shoot and kill two marines. Marines forget how to shoot.

6th round, lances take two marines heads off and the last one gets pumped with poison.


*Grokfog*-Gains 5 pts, loses 6 warriors, -1 cover save

1st round, the warriors see the space marines setting up positions and are able to kill three of them. Space marines return fire and kill two warriors

2nd round, warriors shoot the marines and three drop, damn dark lance misses again. Space marines kill one warrior.

3rd round, warriors whiff again. Damn warrior with the dark lance doesnt know how to shit worth shit. Marines return fire and kill two warriors. The bunker get turned into ruins.

4th round 1 marine drops. The Marines are desperate and blow up two warriors

5th round one marine fall and the remaining marines piss their pants and miss

6th round all the marines get turned into dust.


I'll try finishing the space marine players tonight. I'm sleepy sleepy


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Space Marine Players

*Minizke1* 4 pts, 2 dead scouts

1st turn the scouts shoot their snipers and snipe a marines head right off. The rockets fire and knock two more heads off.

Space marines fire, 2 scouts roll 1s for their cover save, while shaking their asses to the space marines like the scottish in Braveheart.

2nd round another sniper rifle finds a head. Telion rolls a 6 and kills one himself. Another rocket launcher finds a space marine.

Space marines return fire and whiff.

3rd round two fall from snipers, and one from a rocket launcher.
Marines whiff.

4th 1 marine falls from sniper fire.


*SGMAlice*Gains 6pts, loses 4 Death Company

First round, SGMAlice's bolters seem to be the best weapons for a siege and find four head shots. 4 space marines die from 6 bolters. Space marines return fire and 1 Death company falls and doesn't get back up.

Second round, the death company bolters fire again and take off the marines. Space Marines shit their pants and totally whiff.

Third round, the death company's luck runs out and they miss their shots. The bunker walls seem to do it's job.

Fourth round, Death Company bolters jam, and a lascannon takes the head off one Death Company.

Fifth Round, Death Company whiff, and one death company falls.

Sixth round, Death Company bolter finds a wound, and the space marines take another death company out.

7th-11th round, no Death Company fall, and bolters slowly pick off the space marines


*High_Seraph*Gains 7 pts, 4 Dark Angels fall

First round, 1 space marine falls from bolter fire. Plasma gun overheats, but he makes his armor save. 1 Dark Angel gets picked off

Second round, 2 marines get picked off. Space marines return fire at the Dark Angels and whiff.

Third round, 2 marines get picked off again, and 1 dark angel gets picked off.

Fourth round, 1 marine gets picked off, and the space marines do the same.

Fifth round, 1 marine dies from bolter fire and the plasma gun starts to find target and kills one as well. Space marines shit their pants and don't do anything.

6th round, 1 marine gets picked off and one DA gets smoked.

7th round, the DA finish the space marine off.


*The Meddler* and *Spanner94ekekiel* had special cases because they are elites veterans. They know better their situation and the fact they are under points. Retreat into the bunker. The battle starts when the devastater squads gets 12 inches. 


*The Meddler*Gains 3 points, loses 1 marine
1 round, 5 marines get combi-weaponed. 1 Sternguard fails his cover save.

2nd round, 4 marines get killed by special amo. Space marine whiffs.

3rd round, last marine gets obliterated


*Spanner94ekekiel* Gains 3 points, only person so far to not lose anything
1 round, 4 marines get combi-weaponed. Space marine unload, but the bunker absorbs the shots.

2nd round, 4 marines get double tapped by special ammo. Bunker absorbs the fire power again.

3rd round, last two marines get double tapped.



*Some Call Me... TIM*Gains 10pts, 3 Dead Terminators, -2 cover save

Almost killed myself rolling this match. Wave lasts 15 rounds, 10 rounds which get points. Terminators lose 3 terminators.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

This is pretty brutal... I'm curious, if I had taken a shield drone would my bunker get an invul save?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Wait what? Sternguard special ammo means I can shoot 30"...
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing how my Horrors turn out.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Woo! Smash 'Em Boyz!

Wait... Thats not Right... 

For the Emperor?

SGMAlice


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Wait what? Sternguard special ammo means I can shoot 30"...
> Or am I missing something?


shiat I'll redo you guys. I've been rushing to put everyone's up.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Chaos Space Marines and Daemons* Results are up!

*Silens*Gains 4 points, loses five horrors

1st round, bolt misses, and they realize they cannot win the battle at this range. They retreat further into the bunker to draw in the enemy. 

Space Marines return fire as they retreat, and kill three horrors.

2nd round marines start moving to double tap range and lose two marines.

3rd round one marine falls, and the marines double tap and kill two horrors.

4th round, 4 marines get raped and the bolt finally hits. 5 in marines die in total. Marines whiff and wish they had not moved close.

5th round, Marines get whipped out.


*MidnightSun* Gains 4 pts, loses 5 Deathguard, -1 cover

First round, death guard whiff. Space marines return fire and kill two death guard. 2 lascannons reduce the cover to -1.

Second Round, death guard whiffs again. Marines kill one death guard.

Third round, the death guard decide to retreat further into the bunker and fight a close ranged battle. 

4th round, 3 marines die in flames. Marines double tap and kill 2 death guard.

5th round, 1 marine gets double tapped to death. Flamers kill 2 more marines and one gets killed by a melta. 

Marines whiff

6th round, 1 marine dies in flames, 1 dies from a melta.

Marines whiff

7th round, bolter finishes off remaining marine


*TRU3 CHAOS*Gains 5 pts, 3 Death Guard lose, -1 cover save

1st round, Deathguard miss and wish they had SGMAlice's luck. Marines kill 2 death guard and lascannons turn the bunker into a ruin. -1 cover save

2nd round, Deathguard retreat and one death guard gets picked off as a result.

3rd round, 5 marines get shot, two by double tap bolters and 3 melta guns. NICE SHOOTING! Marines return fire and whiff.

4th round, 1 marine gets killed. Marines whiff.

5th round, 1 marine gets killed. Marines whiff.

6th round, last marine dies.


OKAY! Last players left are tau. Will have them up by tonight!


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

last is Tau? What about my IG?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

WAAAGH! Da boyz done good.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

TAU PLAYERS YOUR RESULTS ARE IN!!! I THINK I GOT DONE WITH FIRST WAVE!

*Jondoe297*Gains 4 pts, 1 dead Shas'ui

1st round, marines are forced to move in due to stealth suits. Drones do nothing

2nd round, 3 marines are shot up, while trying to get closer

3rd round, 3 marines get shot the hell up. Marines lascannons hit the bunker and miss the shas'ui.

4th round, 3 marines die and the last lascannon is able to pick off a shas'ui.

5th round, Fusion Blaster rolls hit and kills the last marine


*Samules*Gains 4 pts, 2 dead warriors

1st round, drones roll and get their markers, 2 marines fall. ALL MARINES MISS. EVERY SINGLE ONE!

2nd round, Drones roll successful, all marines make their armor saves. 1 warrior gets fried.

3rd round, Drones roll successful, 2 marines fall, and 1 warrior gets fried.

4th round, Drones roll successful, 5 marines fall, and the bunker absorbs the lascannons.

5h round, Drones roll successful, marines makes save but whiffs.

6th round, the marine fall after too many successful saves.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord Azune said:


> last is Tau? What about my IG?


I got you man. Sorry about that fella. You get your own special post!

*Lord Azune*Gains 4 points, loses 5 guard, -1 cover save
1st round motor fire kills one marine and lasguns manage to kill two. Marines return fire and kill two guardsmen.

2nd round two marines fall to motor fire and lasguns do nothing. Marines return fire and manage to pick off one guardsmen with their last bolter along with two lascannon kills.

3rd round, 1 marine falls from motor fire and 2 from lasguns. Lascannons return fire and roll two 6's and turn the bunker to ruin. -1 cover save.

4th round, last marine dies from motor fire


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are your remaining forces. Next wave and scenario... 10 chaos marines charge the bunker... or ruin 24 inches away. In hopes to claim it. Lets see if you can.



Minizke1
-8 Scouts
-Telion
-Snipers
-Cloaks
- 2 missile launchers

Lord Azune
-1 platoon commander
-4 sergeants
-23 guardsmen (4 motor teams)

crabpuff
-23 shoota boyz
-2 big shootas
-1 rokit launcha
-1 nob w/ powerclaw
-boss pole
-eavy armour

lokis222 _-2 cover save_
-18 shoota boyz
-3 rokit launchas
-nob w/ heavy armour, powerclaw

The Meddler
-5 Blood Angel Sternguard Veterans
-1 sergeant w/ lightning claw, combi-flamer
-4 w/ combi-meltas
-1 w/ combi-flamer

Spanner94ekekiel
-6 Space Marine Sternguard
-1 sergeant w/ lightning claw, meltabombs, combi-melta
-2 combi-melta
-3 combi-flamer

High_Seraph
-6 Dark Angels
-1 Sergeant w/ powerfist
-1 meltagun
-1 plasma gun

Karnax _-1 cover save_
-15 kabalite warriors
-2 dark lances
-1 blaster
-12 splinter rifles

Silens
-9 horrors of Tzeentch
-Bolt of Change

TRU3 CHAOS _-1 cover save_
-4 plague marines
-1 champion
-2 meltaguns
-1 combi-melta

SGMAlice
-6 Death Company
-2 hand flamer
-1 infernus pistol
-1 plasma pistol
-2 boltguns

Grokfog
-14 kabalite warriors
-1 blaster
-1 splinter cannon
-1 dark lance
-1 Sybanite w/splinter pistol and venom blade

MidnightSun _-1 cover save_
-4 Plague Marine
-1 Champion
-1 meltagun
-1 flamer
-1 combi-flamer

jondoe297
-4 shas'ui w/ drone controllers
-1 team leader w/ fusion blaster
-4 gun drones

Samules
-10 fire warriors
-1 Shas'ui
-Drone controller
-2 marker drones
-photon grenades
-Emp Grenades
-Blacksun Filter
-Target Lock

Some Call Me... TIM
-2 Space Marine Terminators


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, for BS3 those drones sure are doing well!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I...didn't lose? WHEEEE


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

seems like the swarm armies are doing second best to your scouts Mini


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord Azune said:


> seems like the swarm armies are doing second best to your scouts Mini


Haven't used barage weapons yet....


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

True, you haven't. You've just lulled all of us without any real saves into a false sense of security.....


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lord Azune said:


> seems like the swarm armies are doing second best to your scouts Mini


The underdogs are here, I guess.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> *The Meddler* and *Spanner94ekekiel* had special cases because they are elites veterans. They know better their situation and the fact they are under points. Retreat into the bunker. The battle starts when the devastater squads gets 12 inches.


I'm 40 points short, seeing as Cloaks do nothing to improve my situation because I already have Telion.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I didn't think to ask this before, but how does Power from Pain work? I'm assuming that the DE now have FNP, but what happens when reinforcements come in? Would the warriors be reset to 0 pain tokens due to the influx of new troops?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> I'm 40 points short, seeing as Cloaks do nothing to improve my situation because I already have Telion.


I'll talk to you about it. But your force is pretty well right now. At least next set, I'll think of something that we can do to make up for those points.



Karnax said:


> I didn't think to ask this before, but how does Power from Pain work? I'm assuming that the DE now have FNP, but what happens when reinforcements come in? Would the warriors be reset to 0 pain tokens due to the influx of new troops?


Unfortunately, yes. 

Every set is like a new battle.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Ork Result are up!

*Crabpuff* Gains 5 pts, loses 10 orks

1st turn, 1 Chaos Marine gets hit by a rocket. Chaos Marines move six inches and run 4.

2nd turn, 3 Chaos Marines fall down by shoota fire. Chaos Marines return fire and double tap 4 orks very nicely.

3rd turn, 2 Chaos Marines fall down by shoota fire. 
Chaos Marines move in 6 an shoot their pistols killing another ork.

Assault, 2 orks die, orks pretty much whiff killing one CSM. Nob totally misses.

4th turn, 2 orks die, orks whiff, Nob rips apart one CSM.

5th turn, 1 ork dies, orks slay whats left.


*Lokis222* Gains 3 pts, loses 8 orks

1st turn, rockets kill two CSM. Chaos space marines move 6 run 3.

2nd turn, orks shootas bounce of their armor, rockets miss miles way. Marines move 6 and double tap. 4 orks slain.

3rd turn, two rockets kill 2 csm while 2 die from shootas. Total of four kills. CSM's move 6 and shoot their pistols. One ork falls.

Assault, 3 orks die while the CSM get swarmed. 



Do the rest of you guys later this afternoon or at noon.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Unfortunately, yes.
> 
> Every set is like a new battle.


What does this mean? I was talking about the reinforcements, but you seem to be talking about each wave.:dunno:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Karnax said:


> What does this mean? I was talking about the reinforcements, but you seem to be talking about each wave.:dunno:


1. We have rounds/turns (which are exchanges in roll dicing) in a wave.

2. Then we have 3 waves in a set.

3. A set is when you have completed 3 waves and you get reinforced. Essentially you start fresh. A new battle if you will. 

So to answer your question, when you get reinforcements, which is the start of a new set, your counters start from scratch. Logically speaking, thing of it as the reinforcements coming, and the Dark Eldar taking a good break. And losing all those sensations from previous battle.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

ckcrawford, you've said that I lost a guy, but you haven't said whether it was the combi-flamer or one of the combi-meltas. If I can pick who dies, can you kill off one of the combi-meltas please? Also, I'm sure I gave meltabombs to the sergeant:dunno:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Meddler said:


> ckcrawford, you've said that I lost a guy, but you haven't said whether it was the combi-flamer or one of the combi-meltas. If I can pick who dies, can you kill off one of the combi-meltas please? Also, I'm sure I gave meltabombs to the sergeant:dunno:


The weapons stay in the bunker and with the squad. I'll be pretty generous in terms of what weapons to use. So in this case, yes the flamer will probably be used. If next round a leman russ for example pops out I'll give you the melta gun. I'm not going to be that mean. lol.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks ckcrawford, it's just that I hadn't heard of a 'set' before.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> The weapons stay in the bunker and with the squad. I'll be pretty generous in terms of what weapons to use. So in this case, yes the flamer will probably be used. If next round a leman russ for example pops out I'll give you the melta gun. I'm not going to be that mean. lol.


Thanksk:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Dark Eldar Results are up!!!


*Karnax* Gains 7 more points, loses 5 warriors

First turn, the warriors shoot their rifles and the space marine armor proves its worth. Only one marine fails its armor save. One more dies from a lance. The CSM move 6 and run 6.

Second turn, Warriors fire and kill 3 in total. CSM shoot their pistols and get a warrior. 

Assault, the marines and dark eldar get into the melee, and the Marines shoot what they are made of killing two Dark Eldar and the Dark Eldar doing nothing in return.

Third turn, the butchery continues, one CSM and on DE die.

Fourth turn, the same as the third

Fifth, one CSM dies

Sixth, one CSM dies

7th, last one drops.


*Grokfog*Gains 3 points, loses 4 warriors.

First turn, the Dark Eldar shoot their rifles and pick off one marine. Lance kils another for a total of 2.
CSM move 6 and run 3

Second turn, Dark Eldar shoot again and kill one off their rifles and killing 2 with their lances for a total of 3 wounds. The CSM move 6 and double tap the Dark Eldar for 2 wounds.

Third turn, Dark Eldar kill 3 more marines with fire power. CSM move 6 and shoot their pistols. 1 DA dies.

Assault, 1 DA dies, the unit champion hits with all his attacks and wounds them on two. Both fail their armor saves.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Second turn, Dark Eldar shoot again and kill one off their rifles and killing 2 with their lances for a total of 3 wounds.


Lances? Plural? Do what now? My units a blaster, splinter cannon and a single dark lance, or is this a typo? :scratchhead:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Lances? Plural? Do what now? My units a blaster, splinter cannon and a single dark lance, or is this a typo? :scratchhead:


 a typo. I figure in this scenario its pretty much the same thing. just trying to post everything up fast. If I don't mention the weapon, like your splinter cannon for example, its because it didn't do anything. The first turn for example, I do mention one lance.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Space Marine Results are up!


*Miniezke1* Gains 4pts, loses 2 scouts

1. CSM appear and snipers pick one off with their rifles, 1 with a rocket, and even Telion gets one. For a total of 3.

CSM move 6 and run 6. 

2. Another CSM gets picked off by a sniper and two get shot by rockets.

CSM move six and kill a scout with their pistols.

Marines assault, and pretty much whiff (got tired running six) just kill one scout, and one CSM dies.

3. CSM whiff completely, and Scouts manage to kill one CSM.

4-7. turn, no one dies.

8. CSM do nothing, and the last CSM fail their armor saves.


*SGMAlice* Gains 4pts and loses 3 Death Company

1. Boltguns miss. CSM move 6 and run 4.

2. Death Company misses. CSM move 6 and double tap two Death Company to death.

3. Death Company unloads with special weapons killing four CSM. CSM move closer and do nothing with their pistols.

Assault, 1 Death Company falls along with 3 CSM.

4. CSM do nothen, and Death Company hack 2 CSM to death.

5. CSM whiff and die.


*High_Seraph*Gains 5pts, loses 2 Dark Angels

1. Dark Angels shoot and pick off one CSM with their bolters and one with plasma.
CSM move 6 run 3.

2. Plasma overheats and dies. But they manage to still pick off a CSM with a bolter.
CSM move 6 and manage to hit and wound with all their bolters... THE DA MAKE *ALL *THEIR ARMOR SAVES!!!

3. Dark Angels shoot again and kill two with their bolters and miss with their melta. CSM move closer and shoot their pistols but do nothen.

Assault, CSM whiff (bad day for my chaos). DA kill one CSM with their powerfist.

4. Dark Angels armor proving to be useful, and the Dark Angels kill one CSM.

5. One Dark Angel finally dies and the Dark Angels kill one CSM. The sergeant gets angry and kills the remaining two.


*The Meddler*Gains 3pts and loses 3 Sternguard

1) Bolters kill 2 CSM. CSM move 6 and run 5.

2) 2 more CSM die from bolter fire. CSM move 6 and double tap one Sternguard to death.

3) Now in range, the Sternguard unload on these motha fuckas and kill 5! WOW! Last dude is crazy.

Assault, kills two Sternguard before going into the warp.


*Spanner94ekekiel*Gains 4pts and loses 3 Sternguard

1) Bolters kill one CSM
CSM move 6 and run 1

2) Bolters kill 2 CSM.
CSM move 6 and double tap 2 Sternguard.

3) Sternguard onload their special weapons and kill four CSM.
CSM do nada.

Assault, Both sides kill 1.

4) no one does anything

5) CSM do nothing and lightning claws save the day


*Some Call me... Tim*Gains 5 pts

1) Terminators kill 2 CSM. CSM move 6 and run 1.

2) Terminators roll well and the CSM fail their armor save and lose 3! CSM move 6 and _try to double tap_. Terminator armor saves the day.

3) Terminators kill 1 CSM. Pistols do nothing.

4) Assault, CSM whiff. Terminators kill 2 CSM

5) CSM do nothing. Terminators finish the job.

3 cheers for the storm bolters!


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

2 guys left... I don't think I'm going to survive till reinforcements DAMN YOU LAST MARINE!!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Go Dark Angel armour saves! Did not think I would last this long actually. Prolly going to die the next round.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not killing off anyone this *SET*. These waves are just to get some points. I want everyone to have a chance to use a killstreak. 

Next wave is endless, grab all the points you can before you are eliminated. Because after that... no mercy. I think thats the proper way to award those who have done well to survive.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Melee scouts ftw.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry for the delays, BIO test really raped me. CHAOS RESULTS ARE UP!


*Silens*Gains 3 pts, lose 3 horrors

1st turn, Bolt of change gets one. CSM move 6 run 2.

2nd turn, Horrors fire and 2 CSM dies. CSM move 6 and fire and kill one horror.

3rd turn, horrors fire and kill 5 CSM. CSM move in and shoot killing another horror.

Assault, 1 horror dies. CSM die.


*MidnightSun*Gains 3 pts, loses one Deathguard 

1st turn, nothing happens in shooting, CSM move 6 and move 4

2nd turn, nothing happens, CSM move six and double tap. 1 Death Guard falls.

3rd turn, 7 CSM DIE from flammers and the melta. 
Assault, CSM don't do anything and die.


*TRU3 CHAOS*Gain 4 pts, lose none

1st turn, Death Guard pick off a CSM. CSM move 6 and run 6.

2nd turn, Death Guard kill 5 CSM. CSM move 6 and miss with bolt pistols.

Assault, Death Guard kills 2 while CSM whiff. 

3rd turn, Death Guard kill 1, CSM whiff.

4th turn, Death Guard kill remaining CSM.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

How many Long Fangs does the Kill streak award you? I'm assuming either 5 or 10.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Karnax said:


> How many Long Fangs does the Kill streak award you? I'm assuming either 5 or 10.


The full squad. I think its five plus a sergeant. I'll have to check my codex.

GOT TAU RESULTS!

*Jondoe297*Gains 4 pts, loses 3 Shas'ui

1st turn 1 CSM dies, CSM move 6 run 6.

2nd turn, Jondoe297 fire and kill 6! CSM move 6 and shoot pistols killing one Shas'ui.

Assault, 2 Shas'ui die and one CSM die in the melee.

3rd turn, 1 CSM dies

4th nothen

5th 1 CSM dies


*Samules*Gains 4 pts, and loses 5 warriors

1st turn, 4 CSM get shot. CSM move 6 and run 4.

2nd turn, 1 CSM dies from fire power. CSM move 6 and double tap 3 warriors.

3rd turn, 2 CSM get double tapped. And CSM move 6 and shoot pistols killing one warrior.

Assault, CSM miss. 2 CSM die.

4th turn, 1 warrior dies, and CSM dies. 


I'll get the Imperial Guard in a moment.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*The Imperial Guard Result*

*Lord Azune*Gains 3 pts, loses 3 Guard 

1st turn, kill 3 CSM with all their fire power. CSM move 6-5.

2nd turn, 1 CSM dies. CSM move 6 and double tap and kill 3 Imperial Guard.

3rd turn, Imperial guard rapes the hell out of the rest of the CSM


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Next wave continues till everyone dies. Those that survive longer get more points for the next set. Then real elimination begins. 

However... if anyone does survive this wave I'll find some way to award you. So I did put a finite number.

Here we go... 8 Blood Crushers!!! AHHHH SHIAT!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I beat CSM in CC? Wow.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Samules said:


> I beat CSM in CC? Wow.


I know right mostly because of your photon grenades. my csm really sucked balls. I was hopping to eliminate at least 5 people this round. But then I realised only a couple would be (so I prayed to not let anyone die), then I kind of felt bad. So I created a turn to eliminate those that are really weak and give them minimum points, and more points to those who have a good amount of strength.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Samules said:


> I beat CSM in CC? Wow.


Yeah, on tabletop, FW are rubbish in CC; on Heresy Online, they pwn those who they should not be able to pwn e.g. DC

Also, how many wounds do Bloodcrushers have?

edit: never mind, just remembered I own a Chaos Daemons codex:blush:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Two.

I'm happy about that, only lost 1 Death Guard. Gotta see how long I can last against these Crushers of Blood now...

Midnight


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Meddler said:


> Yeah, on tabletop, FW are rubbish in CC; on Heresy Online, they pwn those who they should not be able to pwn e.g. DC
> 
> Also, how many wounds do Bloodcrushers have?
> 
> edit: never mind, just remembered I own a Chaos Daemons codex:blush:


2 wounds, you will still get rewarded for wounds done.

By the way, next set you'll see a lot more crazy shit. Recommend you guys saving for killstreaks that last one set.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Results Through 2nd Wave*

*Orks*
_crabpuff_ 11pts, -17orks
_Lokis222_ 11pts, -20orks, -2 cover save


*Dark Eldar*
_Karnax_ 12pts, -10 warriors, -1 cover save
_Grokfog_ 8pts, -10 warriors, - 1 cover save


*Space Marines*
_Minizke1_ 8pts, -4 scouts
_SGMAlice_ 10pts, -7 Death Guard
_High_Seraph_ 12pts, -6 Dark Angels
_The Meddler_ 6pts, -4 Sterngaurd
_Spanner94ekekiel_ 7pts, -3 Sterngaurd
_Some Call me... Tim_ 15pts, -3 Terminators


*Chaos*
_Silens_ 7pts, -7 horrors
_MidnightSun_ 7pts, -6 Deathgaurd, -1 cover save
_TRU3 CHAOS_ 9pts, - 5 Deathgaurd, -1 cover save


*TAU*
_Jondoe297_ 8pts, -4 Shas'ui
_Samules_ 4pts, -7 warriors


*Imperial Guard*
_Lord Azune_ 7pts, -8 Imperial Guard


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I gotta admit, I expected my IG to be wiped by now... just goes to show what a good lasgun and some fear of the emperor can do for ya.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Lord Azune said:


> I gotta admit, I expected my IG to be wiped by now... just goes to show what a good lasgun and some fear of the emperor can do for ya.


Or the 3+ Cover Save that the bunker provides 


I have three DC left?! Poop!

Alice


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Shhh Alice, you're spoiling my lies!


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

That's crazy you have only lost 8 Guardsmen.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Almost finished with the results. So far... only 1 player has managed to defeat the horde of 8 Blood Crushers!


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I reckon my last remaining team leader and his posse of drones hulk out and hold the bunker to the bitter end . . . . . yep! that's how it went down (shakes head - poor disillusioned fool)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Ork 3rd Waves Results!*

*Orks*


_Crabpuff_ Gains 4 pts

1st turn, orks shoot and cause one wound. Crushers move 6 and run 4.

2nd turn, orks shoot and cause another wound. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, orks shoot and cause another two wounds. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Orks cause four wounds. Crushers return with 9 wounds.

4th turn, orks die.


_Lokis222_ Gains 4 pts.

1st turn, Orks shoot and cause one wound. Crushers move 6 and run 1.

2nd turn, orks shoot and cause two more wounds. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, Orks shoot and cause two wounds with their fire power. 

Assault, orks cause 6 wounds while they try to enter the bunker, but they get overrun.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Dark Eldar 3rd Wave Results*

*Dark Eldar*


_Karnax_ Gains 2 pts

1st turn, Dark Eldar shoot and cause 3 wounds. Crushers move 6 and run 6.

2nd turn, Dark Eldar shoot and cause 5 wounds. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Dark Eldar aren't able to cause a wound and in return, they are whipped out.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Space Marine 3rd Wave Results*

*Space Marines*


_Minizke1_ Gains 2pts

1st turn, Scouts shoot and cause 3 wounds, Crushers move 6 and run 6

2nd turn, Scouts shoot and cause 2 wounds, Crushers move 6

Assault, Scouts cause two wounds and are whipped out.


_SGMAlice_ Gains 1 pt

1st turn, Death Company aren't able to do anything. Blood Crushers move 6 and run 4.

2nd turn, Death Company aren't able to cause any wounds again. Blood Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, Death Company use their special weapons and cause 3 wounds. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Death company are able to cause one wound before they are whipped off the face of the earth.


_High_Seraph_ Gains 3 pts

1st turn, Dark Angels cause one wound. Crushers move 6 and run 5.

2nd turn, Dark Angels shoot and cause 1 wound. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, Dark Angels shoot and cause 2 wounds. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Dark Angels don't cause wounds and are whipped out.


_The Meddler_ Gains 2 pts

1st turn, Sterngaurd cause no wounds. Crushers move 6 and run 5.

2nd turn, Sterngaurd cause one wound. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, Sternguard cause 2 wounds with their special weapons. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Sternguard cause 3 wounds before being overrun.


_Spanner94ekekiel_ Gains 1 pt

1st turn, Sternguard do nothing. Crushers move 6 and run 6.

2nd turn, Sternguard cause five wounds with special weapons. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Cause 2 wounds and die.


_Some Call me... Tim_ Gains 2 pts

1st turn, no wounds are made. Crushers move 6 and run 4.

2nd turn, storm bolters cause 1 wound. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, storm bolters do nothing. Crushers move 6. 

Assault, Terminators do 2 wounds and die.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah go Dark Angels! Best of the Loyalist Marines.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Chaos 3rd Wave Results*

*Chaos*


_Silens_ Gains 2 pts.

1st turn, Horror do nothing. Crushers move 6 and run 3.

2nd turn, Horrors cause two wounds. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, Horrors cause one wound. Crushers move 6.

Assault, horrors suck and get raped. 


_MidnightSun_ 0pts

1st turn, Death Guard don't wound anything. Crushers move 6 and run 3.

2nd turn, Death Guard don't wound anything. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, Death Guard do nothing. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Death Guard whiff again and die.


_TRU3 CHAOS_ 1 pt

1st turn, no wounds are caused. Crushers move 6 and run 4.

2nd turn, no wounds are caused. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, Death Guard use their weapons and cause 5 wounds. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Death Guard cause 4 wound. Crushers cause 3 wounds.

4th turn, Death Guard dies.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*TAU 3rd Wave Results*

*TAU*


_Jondoe297_ Gains 2 pts.

1st turn, no wounds are caused. Crushers move 6 and run 2.

2nd turn, 1 wound is caused. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, 1 wound is caused. Crushers move 6.

Assault, well... do I have to say anything? Blood Crushers kill the last Shas'ui and use the dead corpse as a sex toy.


_Samules_ Gains 1 pt

1st turn, nothing happens. Crushers move 6 and run 5.

2nd turn, Fire Warrior shoot and cause 2 wounds. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, nothing happens. 

Assault, even with their advantages, they fail to cause any wounds and they all scream like little girls before they all die.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

NUUUUUUUUUU!!!!ONE1!11

The Emperor Protects!

Alice


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Imperial Guard 3rd Wave Results*

*Imperial Guard* 


_Lord Azune_ Gains 4pts

First turn, Imperial Guard cause 2 wounds. Crushers move 6 and run 5.

Second turn, Imperial guard cause 1 wound. Crushers move 6.

Third turn, Imperial Guard fire power cause three wounds. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Imperial Guard defenders aren't able to wound the Blood Crushers very well and cause one wound. Crushers kill 7 Guards.

4th turn, 7 Guard die, Guard aren't able to do anything.

5th turn, 10 Guard get chopped up. Imperial Guard cause 2 wounds.

6th turn, Commander dies.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*3rd Wave Survivor*

The only survivor of the third wave is *Grokfog*!

Everyone please congratulate this fella. 


_Grokfog_

1st turn, Dark Eldar shoot and cause 4 wounds. Crushers move 6 and move 5.

2nd turn, Dark Eldar shoot and cause 6 wounds. Crushers move 6.

3rd turn, Dark Eldar cause 4 wounds. Crushers move 6.

Assault, Dark Eldar cause 2 wounds which is enough to finish off the Crushers.



Congrats as reward you have 3 options. Please pm me your choice _Grokfog_.

1. + 1 to cover save

2. 1 Motor Support at no cost.

3. + 2 D3 Dark Eldar for next set.




*For Everyone Else:*

The first set is done. Now elimination begins. With your points, you have until Wednesday to tell me if you want to buy a killstreak. Read the rules. Remember that if you preorder a killstreak (not have the points but order one thinking you will have the points to do it when it comes in) it must come in before the enemy is eliminated or it attacks you.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well done Grokfog, The Dice Gods Favoured you this day.

Alice


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow. Grokfog didn't lose a single guy. Congrats!:clapping:

Damn it! Still not enough points to do anything.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

These are what are going to be transferred over next Set. I'll be on a business trip untill Tuesday. Just a heads up if you guys send me a PM that I don't respond too. Cheers.
*Stats in Blue are Updated using Killstreaks, you may change your mind until Wednesday.



*Orks*
_crabpuff_ 14pts
_Lokis222_ 14pts, -2 cover save


*Dark Eldar*
_Karnax _ 14pts, -1 cover save
_Grokfog_ 11pts, - 1 cover save


*Space Marines*
_Minizke1_ 10pts
_SGMAlice_ 11pts
_High_Seraph_ 15pts
_The Meddler_ 8pts
_Spanner94ekekiel_ 8pts
_Some Call me... Tim_ 17pts


*Chaos*
_Silens_ 9pts
_MidnightSun_7pts, -1 cover save
_TRU3 CHAOS_ 11pts, -1 cover save


*TAU*
_Jondoe297_ 10pts
_Samules_ 9pts


*Imperial Guard*
_Lord Azune_ 11pts


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Wow, I actually didn't expect that 

I shall consider my options and PM you soon


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I wish I had flamers. Can I borrow someones?


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish I had gone for more heavy weapons


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I regret nothing! ... primarily because I maxed out every option that I had, I mean seriously? Blacksun filter? Who takes those? (but I figure we might fight stealth suits or harlies or something and the extra two shots might concieveably help...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't worry guys, rollen a little late, but I've started. I'll try to put them up sometime tonight or tomorrow. 

Guys ready... FIRST ROUND!!! 3 OBLITERATORS... ARE YOU READY???

by the way... the Obliterators strike first... hehehehe.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

......Feth


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Strength 7 wounds T5 on 2s. AP 2 denies my Feel No Pain. Blasts kill dudes. I'm screwed.

Why, oh why, did I only take Bolters and Flamers? A big-ass gun would REALLY help me out here.

Midnight


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

ckcrawford, are you going to make my guys lure the enemy in to 12"? If so, they will face 4 ID ap1 shots


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Will they be starting 24" away and then move slowly forward? Personally, I think that would make the most sense.


----------

